# Ship quiz answers required



## Potter (Jan 8, 2006)

7 August 2008

Hi All

To add spice to a quiz for young merchant navy trainee officer cadets, do any of you learned chaps out there have up-to-date general knowledge on the largest, fastest, oddest craft afloat on the oceans in 2008?
It would be great to receive the facts on: 
(1)-What is the largest passenger carrying ferry in 2008?
(2)-Which is the largest container ship afloat?
(3)-The largest oil tanker working today is?
(4)-Biggest dry bulk carrier?
(5)-The largest cruise ship?
(6)-Deepest diving research vessel?
(7)-Largest private yacht?
(8)-What is the largest drilling ship?
(9)-The biggest open-deck transport vessel? Is it still ‘Blue Marlin’?
(10)-What was the age of the most ancient trading vessel ever discovered?
(11)-What is the most powerful engine ever built for a merchant vessel?
(12)-The largest propeller ever cast weighs how much?
…and any other interesting snippets you might like to contribute.

I think that it is most important to encourage new blood into the ranks of the mercantile marine in the 21st Century, so I’ll say thanks in advance to anyone who’d like to help.
Regards to everyone
John Wren-Potter


----------



## Orbitaman (Oct 5, 2007)

(1)-What is the largest passenger carrying ferry in 2008? - Color Magic
(2)-Which is the largest container ship afloat? - Emma Maersk
(3)-The largest oil tanker working today is? - Knock Nevis
(4)-Biggest dry bulk carrier? - Berge Stahl
(5)-The largest cruise ship? - Freedom Of The Seas

That should start off the debate as I'm sure others will have a different view on this(==D)


----------



## timo (May 25, 2004)

I think the most powerfull engine is in the Emma Maersk,the Knock Nevis is an FPSO (ex Jahre Viking) so I dont think that can be called a working tanker, the Hellespoint ULCC's that were built a few year ago must be some of the largest tankers afloat nowadays. I would'nt be surprised if the Emma Maersk has one of the largest props ever made too.


----------



## Orbitaman (Oct 5, 2007)

timo said:


> I think the most powerfull engine is in the Emma Maersk,the Knock Nevis is an FPSO (ex Jahre Viking) so I dont think that can be called a working tanker, the Hellespoint ULCC's that were built a few year ago must be some of the largest tankers afloat nowadays. I would'nt be surprised if the Emma Maersk has one of the largest props ever made too.


Knock Nevis is an FSO, not an FPSO - subtle difference and will be classified as a tanker by the classification society, making her a working tanker?


----------



## timo (May 25, 2004)

OK, I thought FSO and FPSO were just about the same thing,I was going on the pics I've seen of her conversion so I just presumed she was going to be moored up some where and used as floating storage, as all ways I'm open to correction, timo.


----------



## Orbitaman (Oct 5, 2007)

timo said:


> OK, I thought FSO and FPSO were just about the same thing,I was going on the pics I've seen of her conversion so I just presumed she was going to be moored up some where and used as floating storage, as all ways I'm open to correction, timo.


No problem - others may well agree with you and I'm quite happy to be proved wrong!!


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Here we go.

According to some articles the Knock Nevis is a permanently moored storage tanker. I know she is no doubt listed as a tanker but. The largest active sailing or moving tanker is the TL ASIA ex Hellespont Alhambra built in 2002 by Daewoo and comes in at 441,893 DWT. She is powered by a 50,220 Hp Sulzer - don't know if that is bigger than Emma.
The others mentioned I agree with.
The largest Private yacht;
This is not as some think Mr Abromovich's Eclipse which only ranks 3rd.
No1 - Dubai - owned By the Sheikh of Dubai.
No2 - Al Said.
No3 - Eclipse.
One more not asked for is largest aircraft carrier.
USS Nimitz at 102,000 tons.

Hawkey01


----------



## john strange (Jun 27, 2006)

Orbitaman said:


> (1)-What is the largest passenger carrying ferry in 2008? - Color Magic
> (2)-Which is the largest container ship afloat? - Emma Maersk
> (3)-The largest oil tanker working today is? - Knock Nevis
> (4)-Biggest dry bulk carrier? - Berge Stahl
> ...


Emma Maersk is fastest cargo ship afloat. Can do 35 plus knots. China to U.S. in 5 days. Hull coated in some form of ployplastic to cut drag, saves about 750,000 gallons of diesel per year by using this.


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

john strange said:


> Emma Maersk is fastest cargo ship afloat. Can do 35 plus knots. China to U.S. in 5 days. Hull coated in some form of ployplastic to cut drag, saves about 750,000 gallons of diesel per year by using this.


Saves even more if it avoids running at 35 knots.


----------



## Potter (Jan 8, 2006)

*Questions for officer cadets*

Hi Hawkey
Do you have any details of the yacht Dubai, owned by the Sheikh of Dubai?
Such as the weight, length, tonnage, speed, etc.
Cheers
John


hawkey01 said:


> Here we go.
> 
> According to some articles the Knock Nevis is a permanently moored storage tanker. I know she is no doubt listed as a tanker but. The largest active sailing or moving tanker is the TL ASIA ex Hellespont Alhambra built in 2002 by Daewoo and comes in at 441,893 DWT. She is powered by a 50,220 Hp Sulzer - don't know if that is bigger than Emma.
> The others mentioned I agree with.
> ...


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

John,

afternoon, there are photos of her in the Galleries for starters. If you Google Yacht Dubai it will come up with loads of pages with pictures etc. Attached is one of these photos. Another way would be to Google Mega yachts that will also bring up pages with all the current giants.

Hawkey01(==D)


----------



## EJR Williams (Mar 19, 2009)

john strange said:


> Emma Maersk is fastest cargo ship afloat. Can do 35 plus knots. China to U.S. in 5 days. Hull coated in some form of ployplastic to cut drag, saves about 750,000 gallons of diesel per year by using this.


Ahh but The Southampton Castle was the most powerfull cargo ship in the world in the 60's when she was launched. Her sister ship Goodhope Castle on sea trials after her major fire gave a leander class frigate a pasting in the channel reported to be over 36kts although it was never recorded officially


----------



## lazyjohn (Mar 3, 2011)

EJR Williams said:


> Ahh but The Southampton Castle was the most powerfull cargo ship in the world in the 60's when she was launched. Her sister ship Goodhope Castle on sea trials after her major fire gave a leander class frigate a pasting in the channel reported to be over 36kts although it was never recorded officially


I was told Good Hope Castles engines were rated at 2000 IHP more than Southampton. I remember we sailed late once (pre fire)and to make up time, ran flat out. I think we nudged 28 knots by engine room sal log repeater. I remember Ken Talbot the 1st Eng have me and Neil Lang make up baffles to catch fuel oil weeping from the fuel pump relief valves. Only time I heard the turboblowers on both engines surging. I'm not sure that ton/HP she isn't still the most powerful.


----------



## jimthehat (Aug 5, 2006)

Ron Stringer said:


> Saves even more if it avoids running at 35 knots.


Dont know if I was being told a story ,but I remember way back in the seventies whilst crossing from Rotterdam to felixstowe a ben line c/e came up to the bridge and he told me that the ship he had just left used 700tons of fuel a day running at 28 knots.

jimi


----------



## john fraser (Jul 29, 2005)

jimthehat said:


> Dont know if I was being told a story ,but I remember way back in the seventies whilst crossing from Rotterdam to felixstowe a ben line c/e came up to the bridge and he told me that the ship he had just left used 700tons of fuel a day running at 28 knots.
> 
> jimi


That would have been when the Ben Line container ships were new and running round the Cape of Good Hope as steamships.Later they were re-engined as motorships.Some Ben Line engineers on this site could verify.Somewhere I seem to remember the figure of 480tons a day at 21.5 knots. and when motor 150 tons a day. I think we used to take about 10,500 tons of bunkers in Rotterdam when steam


----------



## clevewyn (May 16, 2010)

6. would be HROV Nereus I suspect.

http://www.whoi.edu/page.do?pid=10076

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9EMyymnC93E


----------



## krisC (Sep 18, 2008)

My Cadet SeaService box for the Benalder in 1973 gives fuel consumption as 400 tons per day at 80,00 s.h.p. or 0.4675lbs/shp hr.

Kris


----------



## Scurdie (Aug 6, 2009)

KNOCK NEVIS was renamed MONT and taken to Alang, India, for breaking up in 2010, so is sadly no more.


----------



## are39 (May 27, 2006)

*small is best*

how about the smallest British flag Tanker


----------

